# When Did Fishing Quit Being Fun?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Seems anymore everyone is geared up for Big Game Season. Then going through getting Tags, buying Sighting in Firearms, finding Ammo, then finding a place to hunt and hoping don't have problem with others.

Fishing go to Wal Mart get cheap $40 Rod and Reel, Hooks, Weights,Bobbers and Permit. Get some Bait. Drive to your nearest Lake or Stream, rig your Line up, Bait it, throw it out, set in your Chair in the Shade and enjoy. Anyone can do it.

I remember being a Kid 12 foot Cane Pole catching plenty of Catfish and Bluegill. It was sooo much fun.

Now late evening in the shop putting New Line on some of my Reels anticipating the feel of a nice fish pulling on the other end just me and it. 



big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Use to be lots of fun as a kid back before all the PWC's and skiers (no respect for fisher persons) and People not minding a couple little kids wading the lake shore with their cane poles. 
These days they be yelling at ya sitting 50 yards off shore in a canoe fishing. they seem to think that they own to the middle of the lake off their dock.

I like to fish at night while they sleep and seem to catch more bass and walleye than fishing in the day time.

 Al


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like pond and creek fishing. Never much for the big water or anything that requires a boat...too much of a cheapo. Just like walking the creek or sitting on the pond. Creek fishing I combine with squirrel hunting so no matter what I usually end up eating.


----------



## mwilken03 (Oct 13, 2013)

I went several yrs without fishing or hunting. For the life of me i cant tell you why i lost interest. But i started back a few yrs ago and it was just like i was a kid again. The thrill and excitment i had fishing with my grandpa came back to me and now im an addict. Its even better when one of my kids or nephews does better than me. They rub it in and i love every min of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

joejeep92 said:


> I like pond and creek fishing. Never much for the big water or anything that requires a boat...too much of a cheapo. Just like walking the creek or sitting on the pond. Creek fishing I combine with squirrel hunting so no matter what I usually end up eating.


Around here I go to coves on the big Lakes and do just fine from the bank. I do have a big Boat but haven't had it on the Lake this year.

big rockpile


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I know one thing: You don't have to spend a fortune, even though you are led to believe you should. I use a fiberglass rod and a 20+ year old reel and still pull in some pretty nice fish with the special lure & bait I use in my special spot, off shore! 

And 20' long telescoping cane poles are still very effective for fishing 6-12 ft down from a bobber on a drop off with live bait. You can maneuver the bait around the weeds in a manner that you can not manage with a slip bobber. My Dad and I used to go out on a small lake with our telescoping cane poles - folks looked at us like we did not know what we were doing but our cooler full of fish said otherwise! In the old days, people would tie their long bamboo pole to the side of the car - those one-piece poles were very good to use, not like the cheap short kiddie bamboo poles now sold. I remember when I was very young my Dad had one he tied to the side of the car.


----------



## traciknoppe (Aug 16, 2014)

Agreed! I love to fish. Hubby and 2 of the kiddos went fishing last night with our son-in-law. We live just a few blocks from the Missouri River and close to several smaller rivers, streams, lakes and ponds.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

Who said it's not fun anymore? I didn't get that message. I get laughed at all the time cause I get all giddy when it's time to go. Either in a boat or a line tied to my toe napping in the shade(yes I have done this) along the creek out back.

For me fishing is all about relax and have fun, go with the flow, so to speak. even when that was/is my living, it's still a kick in the pants.



Owl


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My dd once caught a nice sized bass on a Mickey Mouse fishing pole that we paid around $5 for. Used dug worms (free, spent about 1/2 hour digging them) as bait. But then we were fishing in a private pond. Cheap and fun.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

There are days that fishing isn't fun. Nothing really is
ALL the time. But, for me fishing is an outing to target
the species of fish I'm after and enjoy the challenge in that.
Fishing is big business, like so many things in our society. 
In the northland where I am surrounded by water tournaments
And money winning derbies have proliferated almost to
the point of gambling. Yes, I can still thrill in hunting a 
world class Muskie one or twice a year, feeling accomplished
if successfully landing a +45 incher. I also felt accomplished
harvesting baitfish in the past for money, or bringing in a 
limit of walleye or crappie to eat after a grinding days work.

Fishing can be work and play all in a day. Whether using 
'Fancy' equipment or my favourite 30 year old hand crafted
rod I enjoy what I put into it for the most part. 

There are days though , where I went out on the water
and just as easy would have enjoyed the terrestrial life 
for that day. I must say also that some of my best fishing
experiences occurred on dreadful weather days, so I guess 
I'm not what some might call a fair weather angler.!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am a fly fisherman first, trout and steelhead, tie my own flies. Pond fishing is fun, largemouth bass and bluegill. Salmon fishing because I like smoked salmon. I have 2 poles, both were my Grandfathers, an 8' heavy fiberglass pole and reel he used in the 60s and an old bamboo fly rod made by a good friend of my Grandfathers, in 1954.I use spinners for salmon and steelhead on the coastal rivers. I also fish 2 lakes, one for perch and 1 for trout. I raise a few yellow perch in my greenhouse and pond....James


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

For my dh, fishing quit being fun the first time he took me. I committed the ultimate sin, I caught more than him and showed him up by knowing how to clean them.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Wife and I split fishing 50-50...
She catches them (the most)
I clean 'em
she cook's 'em
I eats 'em!!:happy:


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

I still have alot of fun fishing and now that I can take my kids its ALOT more fun! My boy hammers them every time we go and he has a blast. Now when we add big game to the mix im sure I wont be able to keep him out of the woods.


----------



## mwilken03 (Oct 13, 2013)

poorboy said:


> Wife and I split fishing 50-50...
> She catches them (the most)
> I clean 'em
> she cook's 'em
> I eats 'em!!:happy:


Same here!


Farm junkie


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

traciknoppe said:


> Agreed! I love to fish. Hubby and 2 of the kiddos went fishing last night with our son-in-law. We live just a few blocks from the Missouri River and close to several smaller rivers, streams, lakes and ponds.


 Yes I use to fish the Missouri. I helped evacuate across from Jefferson City during the Flood of '93, then went back for clean up afterwards. Fishing changed along the river after the flood but still good Catfishing.

It just seems so many are so hung up on Deer hunting anymore. I'm guilty sometimes I just soon go fishing instead of Deer Hunting.

big rockpile


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

I float fish on a backwoods, scenic river in TN... it's just like fishing back in the good old days of the 40's and 50's. I'll float about 6 miles on the river with no one to bother me and no ringing phones either. The fishing is fantastic... steady pulling in all the smallmouth bass and big bluegills that I want. I catch and release them, as it's simply a fun trip on my kayak, just getting back to nature. 

If anyone wants to go fishing with me FREE, simply send me a PM. 

Have a nice day...


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

For that matter when did small game hunting stop being fun too?


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

Hunting is fun, if you like to hunt... but I prefer fishing.


----------



## -justin- (Sep 7, 2014)

its still quite fun for me


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

Fishing is fun... but I sure get tired of fishing alone.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

joejeep92 said:


> For that matter when did small game hunting stop being fun too?


 What I was thinking. Hunted Squirrels, Rabbits and Quail years before Deer hunting. Now all they want to do is push Kids on Deer.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

EDinTN said:


> Fishing is fun... but I sure get tired of fishing alone.


 Oh I like doing so much alone even living. Get me away from people I'm good for months.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

moonwolf said:


> There are days that fishing isn't fun. Nothing really is
> ALL the time. But, for me fishing is an outing to target
> the species of fish I'm after and enjoy the challenge in that.
> Fishing is big business, like so many things in our society.
> ...


 We have Muskie in a couple Lakes by me, I like catching them. Had a Guy tell me he cuts Heads off all he catches and throws them back :grumble:

Here our Biggest fish is Blue Catfish but best time to catch them is middle of Winter. We do snag Spoonbill too, big ones most run around 70 pounds.

big rockpile


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> What I was thinking. Hunted Squirrels, Rabbits and Quail years before Deer hunting. Now all they want to do is push Kids on Deer.
> 
> big rockpile


I grew up on the hunting stories of my grandpa who grew up in the Arkansas Ozarks during the depression. You ate what you shot and missing was almost a sin. Not many deer back then but they ate a lot of squirrel, rabbits, **** and opossum.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Fishing is still fun for me even if its an outing just to restock my freezer.

I take my dogs , tackle box, old pocket fisherman, some live bait and load up on the JD mule and go back to the pond to catch some fish in my stocked pond as the dogs play.

If I happen to be driving by the river and notice road blockage ahead, I pull off into the nearest bank fishing parking area and use the tackle box, newer pocket fisherman and artificial lures I keep in a 5 gallon bucket behind the seat to bank fish while drinking the Dr. Peppers I usually have in a small cooler and live bucket whatever I catch until traffic clears up to bring home to add to my freezer or pond.


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

Now I won't sleep tonight for thinking about those smallmouth bass in my favorite TN river.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I enjoyed fishing with my Dad and with my brothers until they died or moved away. Then I enjoyed fishing with the bairns up until they all grew up, found work, and became too busy with their own families to fish. Herself not caring to be around water or canoes, I didn't fish at all for many years, but now I enjoy fishing with the Grand-Darlings. They are always prepared for an outing, and seem never to tire of being on the water.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

I love fishing - do most of it in Canada - it's about 300 miles to the Canadian border from where I live - you get spoiled once you fish up there - there is so much water up there - I usually fish the bigger lakes in the spring and fall when there is nobody on the lakes - some days I'm the only one of the lake - in the summer time I fish the smaller lakes - ones that are all chocked up with weeds and stumps so there isn't much boating going on - but in the end it isn't because of all the fish I catch but it's just nice being on the water - I'll be heading up there in a couple weeks for walleyes in the Bay of Quinte - you can get some real big ones in the late fall when they come in from Lake Ontario - 12 -14 pounders - see you on the water -


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I used to love to go fishing when I was a kid. There was an older gentleman in our town that retired from running (and owning) the local True Value store. He would take me. I quit fishing the day I had to get a license to do it. Didn't have to have one as a kid. 

There is also a good sized stream that runs close to a pretty major road where I grew up. First day of trout season, there would barely be a place along that stream bank for another fisherman. They stock that stream shortly before that yearly event. Heck, they might as well go hang their pole in the pond at the hatchery.

Dunno, haven't ruled out the idea that I could fish again someday. I'm kinda picky about what I eat so there are a lot of fish I'm not interested in anyway. Time will tell.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bellyman said:


> I used to love to go fishing when I was a kid. There was an older gentleman in our town that retired from running (and owning) the local True Value store. He would take me. I quit fishing the day I had to get a license to do it. Didn't have to have one as a kid.
> 
> There is also a good sized stream that runs close to a pretty major road where I grew up. First day of trout season, there would barely be a place along that stream bank for another fisherman. They stock that stream shortly before that yearly event. Heck, they might as well go hang their pole in the pond at the hatchery.
> 
> Dunno, haven't ruled out the idea that I could fish again someday. I'm kinda picky about what I eat so there are a lot of fish I'm not interested in anyway. Time will tell.


 Opening day of Trout Season at the Park by us. Just a Bit much for me. I go to the river.




big rockpile


----------

